# help with spare air tank



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Can someone direct me to the web site that shows how to make an extra air tank from a propane bottle? Thanks for the help.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Here's one.

http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/Pneumatics/pnuham_HAM.html


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks ,ScareFX. That was the site I was thinking of and could not find. Thanks for the help. JH


----------



## TSquared (Nov 4, 2007)

Might want to try one of the spare air tanks sold at Wal-Mart for $20. Take out the fitting and add a brass extension with a tee. Add a male and female air hose fitting to the tee. Cheaply doubles your air capacity and much easier and safer than modifying a propane bottle. Made a big difference when I added an air cannon to my group of props.


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

What I am wondering is, would that air in the spare tank be compressed or preesurized? The compressor as I understand it compresses the air into its tank. So if we place a spare tank out there with a hose in and a hose out, would it just be a volume of air a gallon and a half or so?


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

It is still compressed, pressurized, etc. until released from the system to make equilibrium with the atmosphere. So whatever the volume is at whatever pressure your system runs at, it will be.

When my displays from TW return, I will be unpacking the case with my reserve tank, which has 2 pressure regulators with air filters and 4 quick disconnects as a manifold, I will pop off a picture so you can see 1 way to plumb up a reserve tank.

My setup is overkill, but I use it as an accumulator (125 psi) at shows, then reduce the outlet pressure down to 65 PSI for the cob webbers (further reduced at the Boomer Series air cannons with their regulators to 30 PSI).


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

That would be great! I went and bought the tank today and I am trying to figure out what kind of deal they have on there. It uses a tire valve to fill the tank, then you turn the valve to open it and the hose releases it thru another tire valve. So, I have to guess there is some kind of one way valve you are using to fill the spare tank, from the compressor tank, then your prop "sips" from there.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

You have a few choices.

Remove the refill hose, and plumb with a T at the stem top, leaving the wheel valve in place. Add at least 2 quick disconnect fittings.
Or 
Remove the stem completely , add a 1/2" x 5" nipple, and then a 1/2" T, ten add a regulator to one side with a QD female fitting, and a male fitting on the other half of the T, you will need reducers, nipples etc.


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

I already planned on re-plumbing the air tank. I have 1/4" fittings on the hose to the compressor and I need the same to my quick release fitting on the 5 way valve going to my prop. The question I still have is, doesnt there need to be a one way valve of some sort to fill the tank with pressurized air? or am I looking at this wrong? The (schraeder valve?) that came with the tank allows a compressor to fill the tank up to 125 psi. Then you close the valve and you use the pressure in the tank to fill whatever your project is, right? The wheel and the (schraeder valve?) are one piece.

Maybe when I see your photos I will figure this out. Are you saying the regulator can act as the valve???


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

If I follow this instruction, what is after the quick connect that would allow this tank to be stand alone?



Gory Corey said:


> You have a few choices.
> 
> Remove the refill hose, and plumb with a T at the stem top, leaving the wheel valve in place. Add at least 2 quick disconnect fittings.
> Or
> Remove the stem completely , add a 1/2" x 5" nipple, and then a 1/2" T, ten add a regulator to one side with a QD female fitting, and a male fitting on the other half of the T, you will need reducers, nipples etc.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Stand alone?
You could use a valve inline (like a gas valve) between the intake quick connect male fitting and the pressure regulator (if built like mine) to prevent any possible backflow.

I will try to get the picture tonight.
I had to go into that shipping/display crate the other day for my orders book from the show.
Now I need the webbers, tools and batteries, which will uncover the the tank.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

here is the pic 









Input air to the left, outlets (3) to the right.
Orange things are locking pressure regulators with moisture/oil traps


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yup! you are right the picture explains everything. The regulators ARE the one way valves. By stand alone, I meant that one fill the tank and use it as a source of air all by itself.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

I make a simple reserve tank for each one of my props using either galvanived or pvc pipe.
Plenty of are "on demand".
Adding a air regulator to the "air out" on each tank helps to maintain prop control.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Please tell me you run only very low pressure props on a system with PVC.
Like 30 PSI low, with very few cycles.

Ever been present when PVC explodes?


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Definitely only for the props needing low psi.
Thats why I had mentioned the galvanized pipe, for the more extreme props.
A great alternayive to the pvc is abs plastic pipe.
It tends to just stretch out causing a hole after over pressurizing.
A better outcome then the flying shards of plastic razor blades from the pvc.

.......................and yes, Ive seen pvc explode many times.
Thankfully it was always planned and controlled during test runs on some of the many projects me and my brother have conjured up.


----------

